# flashed to build 32 and no external SD card?



## gavanm31 (Apr 20, 2012)

HI guys,

so i have no external SD card options in my phone at all, internal file explorer will not pick it up either, and going to settings -> storage and pressing menu button does nothing.

connect to PC and it only picks up internal SD.

Fastcharge is off, and i cant check MTP settings due to the storage menu not working..

Any ideas? please help! 
Screens of storage settings :


http://imgur.com/P8roM

 ,


http://imgur.com/vumsn


----------



## blorro (Mar 28, 2012)

gavanm31 said:


> HI guys,
> 
> so i have no external SD card options in my phone at all, internal file explorer will not pick it up either, and going to settings -> storage and pressing menu button does nothing.
> 
> ...


Made bugreport on this issue,still pending approval .

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## gavanm31 (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome ill sit tight then


----------



## xcunakx (Jun 10, 2012)

Still no response??







Got this problem too on milestone 5 and build 38.

EDIT: I am sorry, problem was with my SD card, it was formated as a logical unit, not primary.


----------

